# New planted shrimp tank



## DragonFlame (May 9, 2009)

Hello,

I recently received a 3 gallon tank and I want to set it up as a planted shrimp tank.

The tank does have an undergravel filter that I can install (basically using an airstone to create some water flow) is this necessary at all though? 

Just wondering if the water was left stagnant would the shrimp and plants survive/grow? I think I'll have to find a small heater as well.

Also are there any recommendation of plants for the tank? I have some plants from my 10 gallon that will be transplanted.

Thanks


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

For a shrimp tank, especially if you want red cherry shrimp. A heater (depending on the species) and filter is must. I personally like to use a sponge filter for shrimp tank, as it filters the tank quit well and prevents sucking the baby shrimp into the filter. But a underground filter is better than no filter. So to answer your question, no the shrimps wont survive for long if you leave the water stagnant (since the unfiltered water will poinson the shrimp and there would be no dissolved oxygen in the water and the shrimp will suffocate to death).

Depending on the species of shrimp, you will need to keep the water at a certain temp. 

As for plants, if you plan to breed the shrimp, it is really up to you what you would like for the tank. But yes most shrimp will feel at home more with some plants in the tank. If you are thinking of having the shrimp breed, it is a good idea to plant the tank with some varieties of moss (moss balls, java moss, erect moss, flame moss, christmas tree moss and taiwan moss are all very good choices).

Best of luck and welcome tot he hobby and forum.

Hitch.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

my shrimp seem to enjoy real plants a lot more that the fake ones.


----------

